# Beer (Can it be considered food? lol)



## FatAndProud (Dec 22, 2011)

I did not see a thread about beer.

Anyways, I've become a beer connoisseur - being a college student and all 
I don't excessively drink or anything. Sorry to kill the college student stereotype  However, I enjoy trying new beers aside from the typical Bud Light, Coors, MGD, etc. I noticed that these beers taste of shit compared to what I've been trying.

George Killian's Irish Red!

What are some beers you like? Tell me! If this thread is inappro's for the Foodee Board...


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I did not see a thread about beer.
> 
> Anyways, I've become a beer connoisseur - being a college student and all
> I don't excessively drink or anything. Sorry to kill the college student stereotype  However, I enjoy trying new beers aside from the typical Bud Light, Coors, MGD, etc. I noticed that these beers taste of shit compared to what I've been trying.
> ...



Most mass market American beers seem to be brewed to have as little flavor as possible? A joke up here goes 
Q "What do American beer and sex in a canoe have in common? "
A "They are both (fornicating) close to water!"

But I've had some excellent craft beers in the US....but I never kept track of names, sorry. Most were strictly local anyway, if not just from a particular brew pub. (but there is a hint: search for brew pubs in your area, a great excuse to find a new place and taste some different beer, and something extra to do while travelling!).

A couple of european beers you might find in some bars, that I liked: Stella Artois, and Hogarden (I think that latter is mising an accent or something). Or if you have access to Canadian beers at all, Sleemans pale ale, Riccard's Red, and Keith's IPA are all widely available and a cut above the real big name brews.

(personally I've sadly ended up intolerant to beer, so the above is a few years out of date of current trends. At least I'm still good on hard liquor  )


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 22, 2011)

I myself do not drink beer that often, but my husband LOVES beer. He is a huge Sam Adams fan. An American microbrewery that the Germans themselves have claimed makes good beer.

He likes most of their different seasonal beers and year round flavors. His favorite is the Octoberfest beer which reminds him the most of beer that he drank when he was stationed in Germany.

I like to make beer bread with it sometimes and also make a beef tip dinner with a three pound hunk of meat, add a packet of onion soup mix, a can of cream of mushroom soup and a bottle of beer, put it on low and cook for three hours. Sometimes I add fresh onions. It is really good with mashed potatoes and sweet corn. The beer helps to make a delicious gravy.

For New Years Eve he usually goes to the liquor store and chooses some specialty beers to enjoy. My favorite is Raspberry Belgian Ale that tastes more like a champagne. He likes to try new beers that are made by micro breweries that come in bottles that look like wine, but they are beer.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 22, 2011)

Michelob. Or try the Mexican beers Pacifico, Modelo Negro, Dox Equis.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 22, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Or try the Mexican beers Pacifico, Modelo Negro, Dox Equis.



Negra Modelo is my favorite: a dark ale. But they also make a pale ale -- called 'Modelo Especial', I believe -- for those who like something lighter. A beer connoisseur friend tells me that Mexican beers were fairly ordinary until after World War II, when an increase in the German population brought with it a number of _biermeisters_.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 22, 2011)

Blue Moon Belgian White, right now is a favorite.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Negra Modelo is my favorite: a dark ale. But they also make a pale ale -- called 'Modelo Especial', I believe -- for those who like something lighter. A beer connoisseur friend tells me that Mexican beers were fairly ordinary until after World War II, when an increase in the German population brought with it a number of _biermeisters_.



Very true. Another good one is Bohemia and on a hot day I like Carta Blanca for a lighter more refreshing taste.

Beer is a lot like wine in that different flavors go for different times or pairs up with different foods, so it can vary what to drink.

Right now I don't drink a whole lot of beer, but when I do it is usually Guinness Draught cans or Boddingtons Pub Ale in the draught cans.

You also can't go wrong with pretty much all Canadian beers. Them folks figured out how to make damn good tasting beer, even though they can't make whiskey to save their asses, however that is for another thread.

Outside of microbrews, anything from the Sam Adams catalog is tasty, and check out the old school beers, like Schlitz and Old Milwaukee, and other regional ones like Stroh's or Leinenkugel's. They routinely outsold the big beer makers back in the day before advertising pushed Bud and Miller and Coors over the top. Although regular Coors is fairly tasty IMO. The money they saved by not playing the crazy ad game kept their prices low and they still have much better taste. For the American beers anyway.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 22, 2011)

Most of my friends are complete beer snobs and I HATE IT. I love PBR, Coors Light, Miller Light, and Guinness. I absolutely detest anything Sam Adams or any IPAs (that I can think of).


eta: and Im not one of those people that only drinks lighter beers because theyre easier to gulp down to get wasted faster. I just cannot stand beer with intense flavors and complex smells and shit like that. It makes me wanna vomit all over myself. I want my beer to be ice cold, smooth and refeshing... EXCEPT for Guinness. Actually I love the fact that drinking a Guinness is like eating a whole meal. I think my record is about 10 Guinness is one night.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 22, 2011)

Some context: I'm a beer-lover and a wine-lover and a lover of some types of hard liquor that basically quit drinking for health and fitness purposes. It was just, for me, the easiest way to eliminate a lot of empty calories without feeling as deprived as I otherwise would have. That said, I've always felt it was, sort of, unfair the way that beer-in-general was held in some sort of subordinate-view (just generally-speaking) to wine and other types of spirits. From an objective culinary standpoint, beer is a beverage and ingredient like any other. Quality runs the gamut from very fine (as fine as the very finest wines) to mass-produced, to home-made which is very good to home-made which is quite bad. 



Tad said:


> "_Most mass market American beers seem to be brewed to have as little flavor as possible?..._"


I would guess that every major-brewery or brand in the world has a hand in producing at least one type of brew designed for mass-consumption...Bud, VB, Peroni etc.. Yeah, there's some variety in the alcohol content and the intensity of the flavor. But, for the most part, these are made for their drinkibility, that you can just enjoy one after the other without too much thought about it. In that context, I enjoy all of them differently, if not equally. To say which is these is the very best, for me, is like asking which Dimmer is the prettiest. It's certainly a good problem to have; but, nonetheless, to try to approach it in that kind of way can take us further from the truth. 

In that way, if it looks like a good deal, and if they have it on tap, and if it's what they seem to sell a lot of, and if the taps and glasses are clean; I could go for a Guinness Stout. But, more frequently, I would be pleased just to see bottles of NewCastle Brown-Ale. This one place I used to frequent had these 22oz bombers of NewCastle and the fridge they served them out of was so cold, you'd think they'd freeze and break...I mean, it's not really how it's supposed to be done, but that's honestly how I best enjoyed them. And that's a beer, I feel, goes with anything: Alone, with all sorts of food, Perry's Vanilla Ice Cream...ect. So, on this end of the spectrum, I think Sam Adams is actually a pretty good beer, so is Bass-Ale. So is Stella Artois. If I'm at an open-bar type of situation, I will look for those and rotate through them-all. But if it's a deal on all drafts, and they have Blue Moon; I will probably take a Blue Moon with a fresh slice of orange, instead. 

To that end, really, the only beer I don't care too much for is a porter. The NewCastle has that carmely quality, but it's not too much; it's subtle-enough. Whereas a lot of the porters are just syrupy-sweet, like a dessert. The only way I can actually imagine myself enjoying a porter would be, like, at the end of a meal, with a slice of cheesecake or something. But I probably wouldn't order that particular combination, even at a restaurant. I'd more likely have a coffee or a Sambuca, something along those lines. Much in the same way, some of these overly-hoppy craft beers (e.g, The Arrogant Bastard-Double Bastard) are just gross, nauseating; produced for some type of deliberately extreme effect.

And on that end of things, the types of bottles and drafts where you would go for, maybe, one or just to split one; I have a few that I look for: The Brooklyn Dark Chocolate Stout. Again, this one is not sugary-sweet. It just kind of has this aroma (chocolate, coffee..maybe?) where you can't quite tell if it's in what you're drinking or on the person standing next to you. The fruit-infused ones, the same-thing; the best are those which give you this taste of fruit (blueberry, apricot, etc..) without the overpowering sweetness. As though you're drinking beer while standing in an orchard or something. The one exception to that would be the Framboise-Lambic type of beers. Those are very sweet, but enjoyable nonetheless. But that's more of a date/after-date type of thing. You know, you share one with a girl or something; I dunno. If that is too sweet for you, Three Philosophers is another one that you might consider splitting (it's a pretty big bottle). You'll find it at lots of gastro-pub types of places. Can't remember exactly who the three philosophers are, that it's named-for. But you'll definitely be philosophizing at the end of that drink. As for high alcohol content, I'm fan of this one produced out of Montreal called Le Fin Du Monde. Strong tasting, but pretty good for a last-call or near last-call. Or Delerium Tremens. Or any of the Chimay or Orval Trappist-Ales.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like craft beers and dark German beer.

Beer can be a really good addition to cooking, especially chili and other types of spicy stews. I'm more of a red wine person, but I do like a good flavorful beer.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 22, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> "_I love PBR, Coors Light..._"


I like PBR too. But especially when I'm paying. This one place I used to go-to had a fantastic special; it was something ridiculous like two cans of PBR and a shot of Jameson for a few dollars. 

Where I live, you don't see PBR on-tap too often, mostly just cans. But where there's PBR, indeed, good times seem to follow. Coors Light, I've enjoyed it in the type of scenario where it seemed to be the drink of choice for the fellows I was hanging-with. But I'm probably more infatuated with "girls-who-drink-Coors-Light" (sort of dangerous, make bad decisions, will throw patio furniture) than interested Coors-Lite, itself... But if there's a local/regional-brew on-tap, I will tend to try that. Yeugling. Utica Club.

Utica Club is like cheap champagne, they over-carbonate it to make it "taste-more." The gas is truly "a-gas." Dangerous stuff. Folks who go that route have that DGAF-attitiude.


----------



## knottyknicky (Dec 22, 2011)

Killians is brewed by Coors, btw. Blue Moon is, too. 

<3 Beer. I'm into reds lately, Bridgeport Ebenezer Ale, especially. I can't even say that I have favorites, because it changes all the time. I live in Portland, so there's always something new to try. I try to avoid big brewing companies as much as I can, but sometimes I can't say no to a miller high life. Especially in the summer. I drank a lot of Yuengling when I lived back east, and I miss that stuff. I recently had a really gorgeous Jasmine IPA that was incredible. And cider, don't get me started...


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 22, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> "_Killians is brewed by Coors, btw. Blue Moon is, too...don't get me started..._"


You throw patio-furniture too?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 22, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> You throw patio-furniture too?


Yeah but she gets points for mentioning Yuengling.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 22, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I like PBR too. But especially when I'm paying. This one place I used to go-to had a fantastic special; it was something ridiculous like two cans of PBR and a shot of Jameson for a few dollars.
> 
> Where I live, you don't see PBR on-tap too often, mostly just cans. But where there's PBR, indeed, good times seem to follow. Coors Light, I've enjoyed it in the type of scenario where it seemed to be the drink of choice for the fellows I was hanging-with. But I'm probably more infatuated with "girls-who-drink-Coors-Light" (sort of dangerous, make bad decisions, will throw patio furniture) than interested Coors-Lite, itself... But if there's a local/regional-brew on-tap, I will tend to try that. Yeugling. Utica Club.
> 
> Utica Club is like cheap champagne, they over-carbonate it to make it "taste-more." The gas is truly "a-gas." Dangerous stuff. Folks who go that route have that DGAF-attitiude.



I rarely drink any beer from a can. I dont ever buy cans and when Im drinking from them, its because I have to! Theres a bar I used to go to that had PBR on tap and it was $1 for 16 oz. The place I go now has 12 oz bottles for $2.50. I just love that its cheap and tasty when icy cold! I frequently buy $2 40s... :blush:

When Im out and chillin, if theres no PBR available, then we're drinking Coors Lite. If Im with the family at home, then its Miller Lite or Rolling Rock. And I make bad decisions whether Im drinking or not, so...


----------



## MattB (Dec 22, 2011)

Guinness or Newcastle for me when I do drink, but that's not that often anymore...a beer in my fridge is relatively safe these days.

I saw La Fin Du Monde mentioned earlier, definitely worth a try but yeah, at 9% it's got a nice kick to it. (Way)Back in the day we'd always keep the bottles, on account of their coolness factor...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Fin_du_Monde_(beer)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 22, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> I rarely drink any beer from a can. I dont ever buy cans and when Im drinking from them, its because I have to!



I'm with you! I don't like to drink _anything_ from a can, even soda pop. An engineer once explained to me why beer tastes better from a bottle than from a can, but I can't remember what he said ... I'd had a few beers ...


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 23, 2011)

The responses, thus far, have made me happy


----------



## one2one (Dec 23, 2011)

I like Sam Adams Cherry Wheat and Bass. Bass is also particularily nice for cooking.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 23, 2011)

Normally I can't stand the taste of beer and don't drink it myself. The only time I actually do is when someone else is paying for it.

I tend to go for Corona, Moosehead, and this Keith's beer that has a lovely citrus zing to it. I don't know the name of it, but it's the bartender that introduced me to it and I just tell him "that beer you showed me" and he gets it for me every time. The bar is a Keith's bar, btw.

There's also a nice Sleeman's beer that I got at a local italian Deli. It had dimension, but unfortunately neither with or without a dash of salt, it never sit perfectly well with me, flavor-wise.

Oh... yeah... I tend to either throw in some tequila (Corona), throw in a dash of salt, or scoop out the foam before drinking. Women naturally sip a drink while men kinda guzzle. So men actually taste beer in a better way than women, unless women learn to throw back the bottle a bit more to experience a better flavor. I tried this in another method, and it was true. As soon as I started knocking it back and taking out the foam, it didn't taste so bitter and bready.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 23, 2011)

im a terrible sipper


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 24, 2011)

Lately I've really been a whiskey gal if I'm out at a bar or something...but when I do go for a beer, it tends to be a very dark one.

Guinness, if they don't have anything else. But more often something like Old Rasputin (high gravity beer = higher alcohol content = more bang for your buck), Stone Arrogant Bastard (a local brewery), Trader Joe's Black Toad Dark Ale (if I'm taking it home), or any kind of oatmeal or chocolate stout.

I guess I'm in a bitter phase.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 24, 2011)

I like dark German beers, Budweiser, Henry Weinhard's Special Reserse (available here in the North West). Unfiltered Wheat beers. I don't like beers with fruity overtones or really bitter IPAs. I NEVER drink low carb beers or light beers. What can I say, I have a beer belly.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2011)

i like some cheap shit beer, there's good stuff for getting drunk. pabst or a corona with a lime, basic stuff. 40s of king cobra, oe, any servicable malt liquor. trappist ale is really amazing though, and this beer is godlike : http://www.orval.be/en/

like ... literally. i just found out it's created by monks. but it's the best beer i've tasted in my whole life.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 24, 2011)

furious styles said:


> pabst.



They still _make_ that stuff? I remember the ads for Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer from my childhood. Pabst, Jax, Falstaff, Progress -- there were a lot of crappy beers around in the fifties. And I, trusting lad that I was, tried them all when I was old enough to drink and was heartily sorry I did.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> They still _make_ that stuff? I remember the ads for Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer from my childhood. Pabst, Jax, Falstaff, Progress -- there were a lot of crappy beers around in the fifties. And I, trusting lad that I was, tried them all when I was old enough to drink and was heartily sorry I did.



Where I'm at, PBR has become a total hipster beer.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Where I'm at, PBR has become a total hipster beer.



I grew up sippin' PBR from the back of my Daddy's truck. When I see kids in skinny jeans and Ray-bans paying four damn dollars for a bottle of Pabst I cringe. 


That being said, Screaming Blue beats Blue Moon on blueberry beer any day of the week.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 24, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I grew up sippin' PBR from the back of my Daddy's truck. When I see kids in skinny jeans and Ray-bans paying four damn dollars for a bottle of Pabst I cringe.



Hipsters love to be ironic and patronizing toward other people's traditions and cultures. That said, it's never a bottle, they love to feel all interesting and superior while drinking the PBR tall boys.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 24, 2011)

To a lesser extent they did it to my Lone Star beer here in Texas. When I moved away in '04 you could get a sixer of 16 oz. tallboys for $2.99, I moved back in '09 the price had jumped up to $5.99 a six pack and it seems to be the rage with the ironic crew that is hipsters.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 24, 2011)

Bless the hipsters: they are a source of much innocent merriment. When I was living in Boston, back in the '70's, Coors beer could only be found in Colorado and a few adjacent states. It was consequently in such demand back east that a Harvard undergrad from Colorado (or thereabouts) drove home for spring break and underwrote the cost by bringing back a case of Coors and selling it ... for several dollars a bottle.


----------



## one2one (Dec 24, 2011)

If you can get past the name http://www.bigskybrew.com/Our_Beers/Moose_Drool, it's pretty good.


----------



## riplee (Dec 27, 2011)

one2one said:


> If you can get past the name http://www.bigskybrew.com/Our_Beers/Moose_Drool, it's pretty good.



Indeed it is!

Newcastle's pretty drinkable, too.


----------



## knottyknicky (Feb 21, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> You throw patio-furniture too?



It took me forever to figure out what you were referencing here. I don't throw patio furniture, I just break it. Speaking of hipsters, in Portland we've all switched from PBR to Iron City. Even worse.


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 21, 2012)

It might be considered a food, but I don't care what it is or isn't it's just plain nasty...I rather drink root beer (which I really hate)..LOL


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like either craft beers (anything by Great Lakes Brewing Company) or German beers. I first had beer in Germany as an exchange student my senior year in high school (it was legal there).


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 21, 2012)

knottyknicky said:


> It took me forever to figure out what you were referencing here. I don't throw patio furniture, I just break it. Speaking of hipsters, in Portland we've all switched from PBR to Iron City. Even worse.



Egads, the only thing worse than IC is IC Light!


----------



## Oirish (Feb 21, 2012)

So there are only a few hundred certified Cicerones in the world. That is essentially a beer sommelier. I'm one of them. 
To respond to the thread's title- yes, beer is food. It is a consumable source of calories and nutrients. That makes it food. 
Earlier there was a question regarding bottles versus cans. Glass is chemically inert, making it a better vessel than metal. However, metal does not allow light in at all and completely avoids opportunity for light contamination. Bottled beer versus canned beer flavor variance is most apparent in lighter Pilsner style lagers. If you can find bottled PBR it is a perfect example. Out of a can or tap it is total crap but from a bottle, especially if given a proper pour, it is actually VERY good. Much more so if you can get to have it away from any hipsters. 
There are an ever increasing amount of and variety of outstanding craft brews in America and a resurgence of wonderful Real Ales in Britain. Look up the Campaign for Real Ale to find some incredible nods to beer history gaining popularity once more. I'm happy to make recommendations, discuss beer styles, or chat about beer history with anyone interested in learning more about beer. Same goes for wine. I've a bachelors in grape growing and wine making and am taking my sommelier certification exam as soon as it is offered next here in Las Vegas.


----------



## Takeshi (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got so many favorite beers!
-Kirin Ichiban
-Sapporo
-BBC Barbarian Honey Ale
-Coors Light (When going cheap. lol)
-Paulner Hefewizen
-Yazoo Hefewizen
-Yazoo Gerst
-Shock Top Pumpkin Ale
-Sam Adams Alpine Spring
-Belgian Brunett (1/2 Guiness, 1/2 Stella Artois)
-Lindmann's Frambois

I usually drink at Old Chicago, and I've finished the World Beer Tour 7 times...on my 8th one now. (each tour consists of 110 DIFFERENT beers):doh:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 22, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> Actually I love the fact that drinking a Guinness is like eating a whole meal. I think my record is about 10 Guinness is one night.



You make me so proud! :bow:

PBR and me, we have an amazing relationship....started in a field when I was 14. A a decade and a half later we're still going strong. :smitten:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 22, 2012)

furious styles said:


> i like some cheap shit beer, there's good stuff for getting drunk. pabst or a corona with a lime, basic stuff. 40s of king cobra, .



This is in no way bragging,but I've seen my Daddy down twelve King Cobras during the span of one SEC championship, he took a little nap when the Vols won, and busted out the other twelve pack from the garage and didn't sleep that weekend. Yeah um, he likes football and beer, who am I to judge. 

Lately I'm on this ale shit too,like the crisp stuff, Yuengling is sooooo good with hot wings,peanuts,pork rinds(with hot sauce) and popcorn. It's the best beer to go with pub grub ever.


----------



## Proner (Feb 22, 2012)

Beer consumption depends a lot with seasons for me and when weather's get warmer nothing better than a cold beer! I'm pretty picky about brands I drink and mostly go for Leffe or Grimbergen


----------



## theladypoet (Feb 26, 2012)

I will drink any kind of beer, but if I'm paying I prefer anything from the local brewery, Big Rock. Their Honey brown lager is my go-to beer and it's ridiculously good- crisp, sweet and not overly hoppy or bitter (don`t get me wrong- hoppy and bitter can be good but most of the time I prefer a clean finish) . They also make a really nice wheat ale (Grasshopper).


----------



## riplee (Feb 27, 2012)

theladypoet said:


> I will drink any kind of beer, but if I'm paying I prefer anything from the local brewery, Big Rock. Their Honey brown lager is my go-to beer and it's ridiculously good- crisp, sweet and not overly hoppy or bitter (don`t get me wrong- hoppy and bitter can be good but most of the time I prefer a clean finish) . They also make a really nice wheat ale (Grasshopper).




SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL MICROBREWERY!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 3, 2012)

*"Beer is living proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy." *
-Benjamin Franklin

 - Jim


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 3, 2012)

What I like best about beer is that you don't have to worry about whether it goes with whatever you're eating. Beer goes with EVERYTHING. *



*And it's good all by itself, too.


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 2, 2013)

Sam Adams and Dos Equis. Occasionally New Castle.


----------



## Moyseku (May 9, 2013)

by millenia beer has been food, in fact it has very good calorie levels and its quite good for nutrition, besides is delicious!!


----------



## EMH1701 (May 11, 2013)

I've decided to try some international beers (not counting German). England & Ireland have some good brews. But I'm planning on getting a bit more exotic than that.

My local liquor store has beer from Africa & Asia. So I'm going to gradually try them. I may never get to visit the actual country, but at least I can drink the beer.


----------



## StickMan (May 11, 2013)

I love me some Shock Tops, and I've heard Guinness is very good, but I've never tried it.

I can't recommend McKenzie's enough if you're in a cider mood.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 12, 2013)

StickMan said:


> I love me some Shock Tops, and I've heard Guinness is very good, but I've never tried it.



Guinness is good if you like dark beer. I really enjoy the flavor of dark beers as opposed to light, so I get it sometimes. My favorite is Beck's dark, which is imported from Germany. Great Lakes makes a few good porters. I like the Edmund Fitzgerald and the Eliot Ness (ironically, named after a Prohibition-era enforcer in Chicago). Had to try the beer after I saw the Supernatural episode.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 12, 2013)

Speaking of dark beers, there's a brewery in New Mexico (whose name temporarily escapes me) that puts out a dark beer called "State Prison Porter" (with a picture of the state prison on the can). It's smooth but authoritative -- VERY authoritative -- and it comes in one-pint cans, so don't operate heavy machinery after drinking one.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 12, 2013)

Craft, Wheat, and Lager are some examples of beer that I like.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 14, 2013)

I prefer light beers, but until the other week I had not found one I could have more than one of without my stomach going sour. 

Then my dad introduced me to "*Henry Weinhard's Private Reserve*" ...SO smooth, very VERY little bitter aftertaste there usually seems to be. 

My father used to drink it when he was stationed out in California during the 80's but hasn't seen it this side of the rockies til recently. He jumped with joy, and I had to taste it. Needless to say it's my new favorite beer hands .. and bottes, down


----------



## Chuggernut (May 14, 2013)

Not if it's American beer. What's the difference between American beer and a dead frog? You'll find more _hops_ in a dead frog!


----------



## EMH1701 (May 14, 2013)

Chuggernut said:


> Not if it's American beer. What's the difference between American beer and a dead frog? You'll find more _hops_ in a dead frog!



Hence why I generally avoid cheap American beers. Craft beers, however, tend to be fairly good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 16, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> Hence why I generally avoid cheap American beers. Craft beers, however, tend to be fairly good.



Sometimes I think that cheap American beers are good for cooking.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 15, 2013)

Not beer, but I discovered White Water whiskey at my local Trader Joes. The stuff is made in Minnesota (my home state). It is basically moonshine (clear whiskey) and handcrafted. It's actually pretty good. I made an old-fashioned with it. 

I think buying local is pretty good if you have decent companies to buy from.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 15, 2013)

I hate hoppy beers. Too bitter. Bleccchhh! Ive never had a Sam Adams like I liked.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 15, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> I hate hoppy beers. Too bitter. Bleccchhh! Ive never had a Sam Adams like I liked.



Try drinking a Bud Lite just before you drink the Sam Adams; you'll be amazed at how good the latter tastes!


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 16, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Try drinking a Bud Lite just before you drink the Sam Adams; you'll be amazed at how good the latter tastes!



I hate Bud too!


----------

